# Rear site peep made a HUGE difference.



## Kalamazooxj (Nov 18, 2007)

It was my first time bow hunting last year and I didn't really know anything about shooting a bow other than placing the pin on the target. I went to my local outdoors shop and they set me up with the right size arrows and added a $3 peep site which uses some rubber tubing. My groups are so tight now at the 20 yard line I am beginning to surprise myself. My 40 yard line now is almost dead on too but I have to concentrate my breathing and follow-through a lot more.


Thanks for all of you who reccomended I take the bow in and get it looked at!

Haven't shot a deer in my whole life and I'm 25 years old, hopefully maybe I'll be able to bring home a deer this year.


----------



## huntallday (Nov 26, 2007)

Good luck. Those peep sights are pretty popular.


----------



## Gutshot (Mar 22, 2005)

I started using this peep and found that it really helps for low light shooting. It's a Redhawk peep. Love it.


----------

